# Last hunt of the spring pics!



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Sorry I didn't get these up sooner I have been busy with work. Can only take so many days off in the spring before you have to spend some time at work. These pictures are from April 17th and 18th.

I got a phone call from my dad who says that there are around 5000 juvies sitting in a field and they have been there for a week. So naturally we threw a last minute trip together. Hunted the same field two days in a row killed 50 however should have had more if not for having to chase a some cripples and some concealment issues. Shot two bands out of the same flock one a blue with a very distinctive white stripe across his chest (my brother is getting this mounted) Another I shot it is a snow goose. The blue was banded in Manitoba 2 years ago. And the snow was banded in Nuvanent 2 years ago also.

For the spring we ended up with a yellow collar ross, a banded ross, 2 banded snows, and 2 banded blues. Most of the hunting was two guys.


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Nice going! :beer:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

:beer:

Nice Dodge in the back


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Looks like a great time!


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Yeah it is a nice truck. However it is a heavy pig. Word to the wise when you think that you can drive into a field just use the 4 wheeler..Standard pick ups drove right out into the fields the big diesal sank a little so we turned around and got the 4 wheeler.


----------



## Bustin Lips (Mar 16, 2008)

That first pic is a very nice looking blue. good going!


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

Bustin Lips said:


> That first pic is a very nice looking blue. good going!


I agree very nice blue. Nice pics :beer:


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

Cool pics, Juvies are fun to hunt! :beer:


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

Nice job. Love the smiles, really tells the story about how much fun you were having out there.


----------



## AWO (Mar 9, 2008)

Awesome, I hear ya on the heavy diesel comment. I once sank mine in around 8" of mud, came back and hour or two later to pull it out and it had sank up to the damn frame!!! Makes for a fun story though!! :beer:


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Looks like a great family outing, congrats on the bands.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

That first pic of the blue is sick! :beer:


----------



## Goose Unit (Apr 28, 2008)

That blue is one of a kind never seen one like that before.


----------



## Trapperjack (Feb 25, 2007)

I shot the birds cousin awhile back but no band on ours.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

That is crazy!! Did you mount your too? Ours had a band though so one up on ya!! haha lol :beer:


----------



## Trapperjack (Feb 25, 2007)

No I didn't, it was a fall bird and messed up pretty bad. We did think about it since it is quite unique.


----------

